# Petronius This coming weekend



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Anyone heading out there this weekend weather looks like it might be oK. This will be the first time to the floaters for me so I was going to see if anyone wanted to buddy boat.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Petronius is not a floater. It's one of the tallest man made structures in the world.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Chasin' Tales said:


> Petronius is not a floater. It's one of the tallest man made structures in the world.


well there you go. "you don't know, what you don't know." I thought it was a floater..... 

I am going to wait this one out. a little "iffy" for me......


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Chasin' Tales said:


> Petronius is not a floater. It's one of the tallest man made structures in the world.


Well, I just learned something If the weather holds I am going to try and go to one of the tallest man made structures in the world anyone else want to go? We'll take some pictures hopfully of fish. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Batt3669 said:


> Well, I just learned something If the weather holds I am going to try and go to one of the tallest man made structures in the world anyone else want to go? We'll take some pictures hopfully of fish. :thumbup:


Good come back.
We're leaving Thursday morning and coming back Friday. We'll probably start at thr Petronis.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to go but it seems I always have work when the weather is nice. Soon enough. If you go just 10 miles or so farther you can fish Marlin, and Beer Can. Those are floaters. No matter what, you should find some fish and all the blackfin you want at night on jigs. Good luck!


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck Capt. If i didn't have to work that would be the ideal time. If you get back in time send out a report and let me know if it will be worth the ride.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I was thinking about heading out there tomorrow....kind of last minute though and it's always hard to find others who can leave for 24 hours during the week


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

I am planning on making the run Thursday for Beer Can and Marlin rig. Does anyone know of any activity out there? Any fish?


----------



## bluewater (Mar 14, 2012)

Batt3669 said:


> Anyone heading out there this weekend weather looks like it might be oK. This will be the first time to the floaters for me so I was going to see if anyone wanted to buddy boat.


 we pull our boat down around 5 to 6 times a year from knoxville tn. the weather is looking good for this weekend and we hope to make it out friday or saturday for a overnight at the marlin or maybe the ram.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Has anyone been catching any yellow fin out there.how do y'all plan to fish for them troll ,chunking, or jigging


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Whichever way works!


----------



## mleczkomark (Feb 27, 2011)

Fished about couple of miles past marlin at a drilling ship two weeks ago and got all the black fin you need an one yellow.


----------

